
Ask HN: How do you manage you investments? - ehudla
I&#x27;m interested to hear how people manage their personal investments (stocks, bonds, IRA etc.), and any advice on that score. Do you do it through your bank, do you have a personal broker, online services?<p>I am especially curious about how people go about finding  a reliable financial advisor. Referrals? Trail period?<p>I am especially interested in hearing from people outside the US, more so if they have assets in the US that they manage as well.
======
lorenzhs
See also yesterday's thread about managing money:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12025132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12025132)

~~~
ehudla
Thanks. Its was also from me. The focus there ended up being on budgets, so I
thought a dedicated thread on investing will be interesting.

~~~
lorenzhs
Yup I'm aware, I just thought that it might be of interest to others who
didn't see yesterday's thread. I found it quite interesting.

------
forvelin
All in gold and silver. It has been profitable since a while and less fuzz. No
advisers or brokers needed, no commissions.

~~~
lorenzhs
It's not my place to question your strategy, but that sounds quite risky and I
wouldn't advise it to anyone reading.

